# U.N. agency bans lithium-ion batteries as Cargo on passenger aircraft



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2016)

They Keep tightening up the regulations for shipments of Lithium Ion batteries. The rule is supposed to stop cargo shipments of Lithium Ion batteries on Passenger Aircraft. 

The International Civil Aviation Organization's 36-state governing council said the prohibition would be in effect as of April 1, and would be maintained *until a new fire-resistant packaging standard is designed *to transport the batteries. Lithium-ion batteries can still be transported on cargo planes.



http://www.reuters.com/article/us-airlines-safety-batteries-idUSKCN0VW04Y


----------



## RGF (Feb 23, 2016)

Previously Li-ion batteries could be in checked luggage as long as they were installed in a device. Wonder if those rules will still apply.

If not, the airlines will need to make you remove all loose batteries and batteries in cameras before gate checking your camera bag.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Which means all Li-Ion batteries must be in carry-on baggage now.



This is for cargo as in pallets of batteries. Its not for individual passengers. I many countries, cargo containers of batteries are already banned, but some do not. This can make it tough for shippers if a plane gets rerouted. Now, all will have a common rule.


----------



## RGF (Feb 23, 2016)

Pallets aside. In the US I can not have AA lithium batteries in my checked luggage


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2016)

RGF said:


> Pallets aside. In the US I can not have AA lithium batteries in my checked luggage



That is where there is still a loophole, since not all countries have the same rules and a plane that is rerouted from one country to another can leave a passenger in legal limbo.

As far as air shipments of batteries, they can be shipped by UPS, FedEx, etc but only by approved shippers and with lots of rules. For example, batteries which are only partially charged (less than 30
%) and packed in specific ways.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 23, 2016)

What kind of battery does the dreamliner use? :


----------



## Tugela (Feb 25, 2016)

It is probably a result of this incident: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/07/24/ups-crash-dubai-lithium/2582213/

Apparently the UPS flight was carrying a huge number of lithium ion batteries in its cargo.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 25, 2016)

This is for cargo on passenger aircraft. The ICAO has not said anything about such cargo on cargo aircraft.


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 25, 2016)

Here in Australia cargo on cargo planes is ok with some carriers if it is in acceptable packaging and the relevant dangerous goods declarations are signed. But this dramatically increases the cost.


----------



## lw (Feb 25, 2016)

Traveled this week from US to UK and was asked at check-in if I had lithium batteries in my suitcase.

@rfdesigner - and it was on a Dreamliner


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2016)

The actual wording indicates that the ban is not necessarily permanent, but a safe method of transporting them needs to be proven. 

Li-On batteries can be shipped with a small charge which reduces the potential for damage, but its hard to tell batteries apart, so dishonest sellers have been labeling much more dangerous lithium metal batteries as lithium Ion to get past existing rules.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 26, 2016)

Things like this cannot be permanent as technology changes so much, and to be honest it is not really a big deal at all. For manufacturers they can use cargo aircraft if they need.

Anything of any value always goes into my carry-on, and that includes my batteries. No point flying somewhere to find your suitcase has been lost. Plus airlines will only cover you to a certain amount in case of loss or theft.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Things like this cannot be permanent as technology changes so much, and to be honest it is not really a big deal at all. For manufacturers they can use cargo aircraft if they need.
> 
> Anything of any value always goes into my carry-on, and that includes my batteries. No point flying somewhere to find your suitcase has been lost. Plus airlines will only cover you to a certain amount in case of loss or theft.



The main concern is the counterfeit batteries that do not meet safety standards. Cargo carriers now only ship batteries for companies that have been vetted. There is a issue with Ebay battery sellers shipping their counterfeit or low quality batteries thru the mail system, which often uses passenger aircraft for shipping. Airlines like the additional revenue. They load a container of mail and ship it internationally not knowing what may be in it. If a fire develops while you are far from a airport, you are *******.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 26, 2016)

Like I said, it's really not something any of us need to worry about.


----------



## RunAndGun (Feb 26, 2016)

The whole lithium batteries being "banned" on planes seems to pop up every few months on some of the other professional forums I'm on, usually when someone "discovers" the regulations for the first time. Here in the U.S. you haven't been able to check any individual li-ion batts as/in checked baggage(that goes in the baggage compartment under the plane) for a long time now. Period. There are also regulations about what can be brought on/in the passenger compartment, as well. For most consumers and still photographers, it's not a big deal and doesn't really effect you. Guys like me that shoot video, it can. Individual li-ion batteries cannot exceed 100W. Although I usually ship my equipment ahead of me and don't have to worry about, my newest li-ion batteries are 190W, BUT split apart into two 95W halves to meet air travel restrictions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2016)

RunAndGun said:


> The whole lithium batteries being "banned" on planes seems to pop up every few months on some of the other professional forums I'm on, usually when someone "discovers" the regulations for the first time. Here in the U.S. you haven't been able to check any individual li-ion batts as/in checked baggage(that goes in the baggage compartment under the plane) for a long time now. Period. There are also regulations about what can be brought on/in the passenger compartment, as well. For most consumers and still photographers, it's not a big deal and doesn't really effect you. Guys like me that shoot video, it can. Individual li-ion batteries cannot exceed 100W. Although I usually ship my equipment ahead of me and don't have to worry about, my newest li-ion batteries are 190W, BUT split apart into two 95W halves to meet air travel restrictions.



There are two types of lithium batteries (More than two, actually). Lithium Metal Batteries store the most energy, and when shorted out, they will burn until the lithium is all used up. They are almost impossible to extinguish. 

The first bans were for Lithium Metal Batteries. 

Then, Lithium - ION batteries started melting down and even starting fires. They are not usually as dangerous as Lithium Metal Batteries, but when several are packed closely together, overheat in one can spread to others, and as a group, they are very dangerous. Even one, packed in a suitcase full of clothing or combustible material can ignite it, so being in a cargo hold of a air-craft is not a good idea. Then throw in the low cost batteries produced in garages and back rooms with no quality control, having those on aircraft is very scary.

Finally, shippers labeling Lithium Metal Batteries as Lithium Ion means dangerous batteries are being shipped in bulk and unsafely. Some are willing to have airline passengers take the risk so they can make money. That's sad, but true.


----------



## RGF (Feb 26, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RunAndGun said:
> 
> 
> > The whole lithium batteries being "banned" on planes seems to pop up every few months on some of the other professional forums I'm on, usually when someone "discovers" the regulations for the first time. Here in the U.S. you haven't been able to check any individual li-ion batts as/in checked baggage(that goes in the baggage compartment under the plane) for a long time now. Period. There are also regulations about what can be brought on/in the passenger compartment, as well. For most consumers and still photographers, it's not a big deal and doesn't really effect you. Guys like me that shoot video, it can. Individual li-ion batteries cannot exceed 100W. Although I usually ship my equipment ahead of me and don't have to worry about, my newest li-ion batteries are 190W, BUT split apart into two 95W halves to meet air travel restrictions.
> ...



what type are AA lithium (non-rechargeable) batteries?


----------

